# Good, Bad and Ugly



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

GOOD - Piper is settling in to the point she is fine being in another room without us there. I was a bit concerned about the whole separation anxiety in Cockapoo's and wasn't sure Piper would have an issue with this. Plus we went down to my mom's and I went out side with my sister and Piper stay in the house. My mom said she just look around then went to sleep... She also now is starting to go off on her own when she wants to sleep. She also is getting okay with being in a crate and doesn't complain much.

She is getting okay with showers also. And does well with noise so far. We were outside during on of our rain storms.. Under our porch and had a few light strikes and she didn't react to much. It was more of a "surprise" then an out right fear of the sound. Which is good since we live in Florida. She is getting more comfortable around other animals and is also excited to see new people... Sometimes to excited....  

BAD - Can't wait to start puppy class as she needs manners. Plus she needs to stop using my hands as a chew toy... Doesn't do this to my husband.  Anyways I know she is only 11 weeks, but seems I have a long time before she becomes an adult..... 

UGLY - Her food aggression needs to be handle. But I think I have a plan,but probably will take while to get handle. I have come to the conclusion I have to feed her a little at a time. And probably feed her after us. But that is the BIGGEST problem is the issue with food. But will be working with an trainer, but I think I have my own ideals on this with the research I have done.

You can do ALL the research you want on the internet and else were, but it really comes down to when the pup is in your house and seeing what happens. Things you thought would happen don't and the things that do happen you hadn't consider. Like the food aggression being an issue...

Anyways the adventure of puppyhood.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe Kim, yes there are always positives and negatives....with Lady our trainer had us hand feed her for 2 weeks to teach that food came from us...not to bite the hand that feeds you kind of thing...

one more thing....we need more Piper pictures!!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Hey the fact that Piper lets you be in the other room in peace is awesome. 

Biting stops pretty quickly as will the food aggression. I did the same thing as Amanda and I've pretended that I was eating their food first so it seemed like I was letting them share my food. I think once they get that in their heads that food comes from you and always work for food (they have to sit before the bowls go down), that seemed to work. Even take food away and they just wait to see if I give it back.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

These are pics out at my parents. 









This is my mom and sister. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> These are pics out at my parents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is so cute!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Lexi & Beemer, yea it's nice to have her on her own. At least at this point she doesn't have a problem and is good being on her own. 

It's good to know the food aggression is a solvable problem. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have always made Jake (and Willow) wait before they eat. I get it ready and put it down but they have to sit and wait til i release them. When they were younger i would also pat them while that ate or randomly take the bowl away and make the wait again when I put it back down. She really does need to know you control the food not her.
And she is adorable!!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I love Pipers colouring, I haven't seen many pools that colour. It sounds like she is doing really well.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds like she is doing well. She obviously very popular with the family!
Regarding the food thing, Amanda's advice is good. Feed her a little at a time from your hand to bowl. I would be really wary if taking her food it bowl away at all, this will give her every justified reason to escalate the possessiveness, I don't like to call it aggression in a puppy so young but you are right it needs addressing now while she is little.
Personally I would cease food bowl feeding for the moment and have her earn all her food as training treats by hand. Use the bowl in that training ie placing a small amount of kibble in as a reward for a sit or come, maybe even holding the bowl in your hand while she takes the treat.
Good luck, I'm sure you will sort her out.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...top_uri=/watch?v=0x2jc0Rswb4&feature=youtu.be


This might help


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> You can do ALL the research you want on the internet and else were, but it really comes down to when the pup is in your house and seeing what happens. Things you thought would happen don't and the things that do happen you hadn't consider.


This is very true!


----------



## Meme1205 (May 18, 2013)

Piper is adorable. 
I also had this problem. Not with my poo but my GSD when he was a puppy. He would have to sit and look at me before he could eat. 
I would also pet him and sometimes drop delicious treats treats into his dish. He soon got the idea that having someone near his dish was actually a good thing.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks for the video! That makes since. We just started doing that. I feed her by hand today with out the bowl. And she was polite while eating. No aggression. I probably will do that for a couple of weeks then add the bowl back in but still dish her food out a little at a time.

I feed her at my parents house. I just put the food in the bowl, she must have ate her food in 2 secs. That can't be good for her either, eating her food that fast...


----------

